

Getting to Trust (and Beyond) - karjaluoto
http://www.speakhuman.com/ch19_Getting_to_Trust_and_Beyond

======
karjaluoto
This is the most recent chapter from my book: Speak Human. I'm releasing it
online (for free) one chapter at a time. (Currently, about three-quarters of
the book is available on the site.)

For some of you, the contents of the book will be less useful than others.
That being said, we really worked hard to pack a lot of useful information
into it. As a result, a number of folks have found it useful. Some reviews on
Amazon: <http://gu.nu/sKY>

We're not making loads of cash off of the book, and giving it away doesn't
help that out either. We do like the idea of others gaining insight from it,
though. If you have a moment, check it out, and if you like it, please share
with fellow entrepreneurs and small business owners.

Cheers!

